# One last walleye report



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished for walleye again this past weekend and did decent. Got into a couple solid fish, and some good eaters. Fished bait for the first time this spring and it did its job. Landed 3 on crawlers, and lost 2-3 others.

Fished steelhead for a little while, then decided to cast at dark to finish my walleye quest. After doing the usual, with the usual...I went to my old school tactics. Got the two I needed in 30min, and got out of there! Last report for awhile.





  








7631DDCB-1469-49E9-A007-7EA2C2D97DD5




__
ausable_steelhead


__
May 21, 2019











  








26F4F699-37EF-4EC5-8983-DB5893D36F83




__
ausable_steelhead


__
May 21, 2019











  








19E261E3-2226-47AF-8E6D-6E17A7C29EC5




__
ausable_steelhead


__
May 21, 2019











  








090987C3-9D1F-4E48-8186-2853803E6DC7




__
ausable_steelhead


__
May 21, 2019











  








FDDBDD67-0666-45F9-801D-FB8257A716B1




__
ausable_steelhead


__
May 21, 2019











  








C1E36DB4-F071-4EF6-B147-FEE34B2DA7DB




__
ausable_steelhead


__
May 21, 2019


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I really do appreciate the reports.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished for walleye again this past weekend and did decent. Got into a couple solid fish, and some good eaters. Fished bait for the first time this spring and it did its job. Landed 3 on crawlers, and lost 2-3 others.
> 
> Fished steelhead for a little while, then decided to cast at dark to finish my walleye quest. After doing the usual, with the usual...I went to my old school tactics. Got the two I needed in 30min, and got out of there! Last report for awhile.
> 
> Any steel around? I'll be up there fishing Van Etten this weekend but was planning on making a trip to the river to fish for some walleyes.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Fish Van Etten? Very brave. Do lures sink there or is the water too thick?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Still steel around. Lots of spawning, but there are biters in the runs nearby. Last weekend was slower than the week before, which was hot on beads.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

If anyone is chasing steel this weekend; bring the crawls...


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Got over to the river a little bit Saturday morning during the rain. Bottom bounced crawlers and picked up a nice steelhead and two nice walleyes. I was surprise to find more steel around than I anticipated. A lot of little ones swimming around gravel.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

20,000 atlantics and the rest of the steelhead were planted last Wednesday the walleyes should be happy!


----------



## Captain Sea Cow (Mar 29, 2018)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished for walleye again this past weekend and did decent. Got into a couple solid fish, and some good eaters. Fished bait for the first time this spring and it did its job. Landed 3 on crawlers, and lost 2-3 others.
> 
> Fished steelhead for a little while, then decided to cast at dark to finish my walleye quest. After doing the usual, with the usual...I went to my old school tactics. Got the two I needed in 30min, and got out of there! Last report for awhile.
> 
> ...


Good looking fish.. well done!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Quick update. Walleye bite is still hit or miss. Limit one day, one fish the next. Hoping it stabilizes soon. Been a mix of bigger fish, and good eaters. I got a couple nicer fish at 25 and 27 inches this past week.


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Quick update. Walleye bite is still hit or miss. Limit one day, one fish the next. Hoping it stabilizes soon. Been a mix of bigger fish, and good eaters. I got a couple nicer fish at 25 and 27 inches this past week.
> 
> View attachment 405663
> 
> ...


Nice catch. Pier fishing seems to be dead lately.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

"Just one more cast......" Nice fishing. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

What a weird year. Hard to pinpoint what’s made for such a fickle bite, but it’s gotta be the weather I guess. The same pattern of decent one day, tough the next seems to be holding up. Just started getting a few bass last week, as well as drum and nice kitties. Still bedded steelhead in the river.


----------

